# gulp carp



## matze koch1 (15. Oktober 2010)

sind gulp carp boilies gut  

und wenn welche sorte


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Bei deinem Namen hätte ich vermutet du würdest dich ein wenig auskennen. |supergri


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

naja ich habe keine ahnung welche sorte aber angeblic sollen die boilies ja getestet worden sein und das ergebnis soll toll sein^^naja aber ich denke jetz um die zeit was fischiges?


----------



## Carphunter1995 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Sind glaube ich alle ganz gut. Kumpel von mir hat Testpackungen von der Anspo mitgebracht irgendson Cream sahne zeug und fish die sind echt gut.


----------



## tarpoon (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

och leute, die dinger sind erst seit ein paar tagen zu bekommen. kein mensch kann euch sagen ob die was taugen! und der werbung glauben? man, man, man...kauft euch 10kg, testet sie ein halbes jahr und dann könnt ihr erste aussagen darüber treffen ob sie an euren gewässern funktionieren.


----------



## jochen1000 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

"Gut" ist ja jetzt ziemlich subjektiv und da die Murmeln gerade erst auf dem Markt sind wirste hier noch nichts fundiertes hören können. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass man mit den Murmeln, wie mit allen anderen Murmeln auch, Karpfen fangen kann.

Und welche Sorte ist ja noch subjektiver, denn da ist jedes Gewässer (wenn nicht sogar jeder Fisch) anders. Genauso gibts Gewässer und Fische, denen es egal ist was wir Mensch jetzt als süß oder als fischig betiteln... gefressen wird beides.

Hier wurden ja gerade die Jahreszeiten angesprochen. Hierbei gibt es keine wirkliche Regel, zumindest keine die wissenschaftlich die Fängigkeit untermauert.

Zu beachten sind halt (auf die Jahreszeiten bezogen) die Nährwerte. Je nach Jahreszeit, benötigt ein Fisch, mal mehr mal weniger Proteine, Fette, Kohlehydrate usw. und findet jene auch wieder mehr oder weniger in seinem natürlichem Lebensraum. Ob nun ein Fisch darüber nachdenkt und sich sagt: "Mensch der Boilie ist jetzt aber etwas zu fettig für die Jahreszeit" steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## barschkönig (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Ich habe auch gerade davon in der Angelzeitung gelesen.
Das Program und die Murmeln sehen ja ganz gut aus mal sehen ob ich mir welche hole.


----------



## Baitrunner B (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

habe sie heute gulb carp Halibut getestet und es ging nichts 
sie richen aber sehr stark


----------



## Carras (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Berkley hat in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon "Boilies" raus gebracht. Die BuzzBaits.
Dort wurde damit geworben, daß die Kugeln eigentlich keine Boilies sind, da sie nämlich überhaupt nicht thermisch behandelt sind. Und das sollte der Vorteil sein. Kein anderer Boilie könne da mithalten.
Nun nach zwei, drei Jahren, bringen sie ganz klassiche Boilies (Gulp Carp) auf den Markt die auch gekocht oder gedämfpt sind und aus Dingen hergestellt werden, wie alle anderen eben auch. Genau das was sie vor ein paar Jahren noch als "Falsch" bezeichnet haben, bezeichnen sie jetzt als "Richtig" !!!

Mann muss dem Kunden eben das bieten was er möchte,....und die Buzzbaits waren eben auch keine "Überköder" und fanden doch den einen oder anderen Kritiker.

So gab es auch noch vor zwei, drei Jahren eine brandneues, den Karpfensektor revolutionierendes, Berkley Bee Karpfenprogramm, daß nun wieder eingestampft wurde. Man hat sich auch hier wohl entschieden, auf dem Sektor an das zu halten, was sich bewährt hat und ist wieder mehr in Richtung JRC gegangen. Ist auch besser so. JRC hat schon ein guten Namen und auch gute Sachen. Wieso also Konzernintern eine Konkurrenzpalette aufbauen, die es sehr schwer haben wird. 

Viele Werbefilme und Aktionen von Berkley und JRC werden von einem Mann gemacht. Markus Lotz. 
Der Mann weiß, wie man gewisse Sachen ins richtige Licht setzen kann. 
Würde man all den Werbefilmen nach gehen, wäre wiklich alles andere am Markt nur Schrott. 
Und dem ist nicht so.

Von daher,....die Werbetrommeln wird da jetzt gerade, richtig angekurbelt.
Ich kenne die Gulps nicht. Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß die wirklich besser sein sollen als viele andere auch.
Ich glaube zwar nicht, daß das 0815 Grießmurmeln sein werden. Aber es sind ganz sicher auch keine Boilies, die einem das Grundlegende beim Angeln abnehmen werden und eine Fanggarantie eingebaut haben.

Fazit:
Ein (vermutlich) guter Boilie mehr auf dem Markt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*



Carras schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so. JRC hat schon ein guten Namen und auch gute Sachen. Wieso also Konzernintern eine Konkurrenzpalette aufbauen, die es sehr schwer haben wird.


Ich dachte JRC gehört zur K2 Gruppe|kopfkrat


----------



## Carras (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich dachte JRC gehört zur K2 Gruppe|kopfkrat


 
schon länger nicht mehr.

JRC gehört wie: 
Shakespeare
Penn
Stren
Fenwick
Abu Garcia
Spiderwire
Mitchell
Berkley

zu Pure Fishing


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*



Baitrunner B schrieb:


> habe sie heute gulb carp Halibut getestet und es ging nichts
> sie richen aber sehr stark




Ich habs ja auch nich so mit dem schreiben, aber wär vielleicht mal ne Idee das geschrieben nochmals durchzulesen.


----------



## Jenny (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Also ich vertraue weiterhin auf meine Favorit-Murmeln meiner Lieblingsfirmen und probiere von denen auch mal was neues aber mit Berkley könnt ihr mich jagen! Hatte damals mal die Power Naturals, diese Gummiartigen mit passenden Dips aber das war der letzte Dreck. Habe an guten Plätzen nie was drauf gefange, zur selben Zeit jedoch auf meine Murmeln... *Berkley ist eben keine Boilieschmiede!!!* 

Was zählt ist einfach nur eine echt gute Murmel mit der man einen Platz länger als nur 3 Tage lang erfolgreich fischen kann!!! Das ist für mich der beste Indikator.

Mit neuen Boilies wird man immer auch mal was fangen aber erst auf lange Sicht zeigt sich wie die Fische ihn verdauen, vertragen und ihm Nährstoffe entnehmen können. Fängt man also am selben Spot 3 Tage hintereinander und mehr, so ist der Boilie wohl als gut einzustufen.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

genau berkley ist keine boilieschmiede die sollen mal lieber bei raubfisch bleiben


----------



## Carp_fisher (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hi
ich habe die Halibut&Crab und die Irish Cream alle in 20mm bekommen und auf beide nix gefangen.Was natürlich überhaupt nix mit der Qualität der Murmeln zutun hat.Sie haben eine sehr grobe Struktur das dazu führt das sie sehr gut arbeiten.

Mich erinnern die Bolies an die neue Pelzer Range.

Vom Preis her finde ich das die Bolies,Dips,Liquids usw. doch recht teuer sind.Von daher sind Die Bolies für lange Futterkampanien für mich nix aber als Instant-Bolie werde ich sie auf jedenfall in diesem Winter verwenden.

Gruss CF


----------



## Köfiaal (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Habe letzt mit den Irish Cream-Murmeln geangelt. Was dabei rauskam waren lediglich 2 Satzkarpfen um die 50cm, und die fängt man hier sogar beim Köderfische-stippen. :r

Naja, ich glaube man sollte sie nicht zu hoch einstufen aufgrund der ach so tollen Werbung die Berkley nun produziert...Die Gulp's sind ein weiterer guter Boillie auf dem Markt, alllerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach schon bessere Boillies. :k

Gut, letztenendes kann man die Fängigkeit nicht nach einmal Anglen gehen einordnen...Aber die Gulp's sind garantiert nicht die einzigen Kugeln die was fangen |rolleyes

Auch wenn ich erst 14 bin heisst das nicht, dass ich keine Ahnung hätte und ich glaube, jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung von den Dingern machen, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der verschiedensten Gewässer :m

MfG, Köfiaal |wavey:


----------



## Bellaron (27. November 2010)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hallo Boardies!!!!
Ich wollte mal was zu den neuen Gulp-Boilies sagen.Ich habe mir die Halibut/Crab geholt, und die stinken echt gut. Jetzt im Winter ist es sowieso nicht die richtige Zeit um sie ausgiebig zu testen.Aber trotzdem denke ich,das es ein guter Winterköder sein könnte(in der geschmacksrichtung Crab oder Thunfisch)Die Boilies sehen von der Optik sehr gut aus, und man sieht schon das es ein hochwertigerer Boilie ist, im Gegensatz zu Top Secret oder die billigen Klicker von Star baits oder so. Was ich aber feststellen mußte, ist das der Boilie ganz schön weich ist.Und ich müßte sie bestimmt im Sommer zum fischen trocknen.Zumindest die Halibut/Crab.Jetzt im kalten Winterwasser geht es ja noch.Aber im Sommer? Naja warten wir es mal ab. Auf Youtube kann man von Markus Lotz die Boilies Thunna/Spice in Gebrauch sehen.Klar er hat ganz andere Möglichkeiten, und brauch auch bestimmt nichts zu zahlen.Er war ja auch unter den Testern,der die Gulp-Boilies ausschließlich getestet hat.Müßt ihr mal kucken auf Youtube." Tagebuch von Markus Lotz ". Ist eine schöne Reportage an einem französischen See.Ist schön anzuschauen.Sind 7 oder 8 Folgen oder was weiß ich. Aber alles in allem finde ich den Boilie vertrauenswürdig.Ich denke,ich werde sie wieder im Frühjahr März/April ausgiebig testen.Ich mache mir einen Futterplatz rechts/Links. Links DB-Boilies und rechts Gulp-Boilies. Die Geschmackrichtungen Von DB werde ich auch dann mit Crab probieren. Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt darauf.Was mich ärgert , das unser See(60ha) abgelassen wird,weil die Staumauer repariert oder saniert werden muß. Hoffentlich gehen nicht soviele Fische dabei drauf.Ich hoffe ja, das der Verein( Vorstand) Gewässerwarte sich richtige Gedanken machen. Wir haben zwar noch ein Vorbecken, aber total verkrautet.Und da werden wahrscheinlich nicht viele Fische rein gehen.Ich hoffe ja, das wenigstens die großen geschützt werden, und das sie weiter ihren Laich abgeben können.Ich darf garnicht dran denken.Naja auf jeden Fall werde ich dann die Gulp-Boilies Testen.Bis dahin cioa Lars


----------



## Lessie (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: gulp carp*

Also,
um das hier nochmal aufzugreifen.
Ich war heute mit nem Freund draußen und wir hatten nen Mix aus Irish Cream Boilies, Halibut Pellets und Pineapple FeverBoilies.
Wir hatten in 2 Stunden 5 gute Karpfen gefangen.

Meine Meinung ist, die Boilies sind gut und ihren Preis wirklich wert.


LG LESSIE


----------



## SR-angler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hallo,

mein Kumpel hatte die Irish Cream aus irgendner Agelzeitung bekommen und ein Wochenende damit gefischt, war nicht schlecht, einen Satzer fing er damit, aber das Wasser ist bei uns einfach noch zukalt um genaueres sagen zu können.

Mfg tom


----------



## WestheimCarper (19. April 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Soo Leute, dieser Thread hat jetzt 1Jahr geruht!  Was sagt ihr jetzt zu den Gulp Carp Boilies???


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. April 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Mir sind sie immernoch zu teuer! Da greif ich lieber auf andere murmelschmieden zurueck, wo ich bei nem besseren preis nen super boilie bekomm. Hab bisher 3 sorten gulp carp durchprobiert und nur 1 fisch auf meinen gaenigen spits gefangen. Fuer mich nicht ueberzeugend


----------



## cyberpeter (19. April 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hallo,

die Frage ist doch welche Futterstrategie man verfolgt bzw. verfolgen muß.

Wenn ich aufgrund eines großen Weißfischbestandes nicht viel mit Partikeln und Pellets arbeiten kann und somit "gezwungen" bin mit Boilies auch zu füttern würde ich mich nach Boilies umschauen die ich bezahlen kann bzw. selber drehen. 

Darf ich überhaupt nicht füttern oder kann ich viel mit Partikeln und Pellets füttern und der Einsatz von Boilies hält sich in Grenzen kann man sich schon überlegen höherwertige Boilies zu verwenden. Ob es bei dem Angebot von guten und noch relativ günsten Boiles auf dem Markt aber Gulp sein muß ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Grommei (19. April 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hey
Wir haben uns jetzt mal ein paar sorten Gulps bestellt und werden sie nächste woche einmal Testen ohne zu füttern.
Als vergleich werden wir an die anderen Ruten Bloody Chicken hängen und dann mal schauen was so geht.

Ich kann bei interesse ja mal berichten was wir raus gefunden haben?!#6


----------



## Marc 24 (19. April 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Für mich persönlich sind die Boilies einfach zu teuer. Außerdem besitze ich eine Airgun, sodass ich durch das Selberrollen Geld spare und außerdem genau weiß, was in dem Boilie drin ist . Dennoch muss man natürlich zugeben, dass Berkley schon etwas an ihren Gulp Carp Boilies liegt. Sonst hätten die sicherlich nicht soviel Aufwand betrieben, um die Boilies in zig tausend Varianten zu testen und auch nicht "Forscher" aus der Lebensmittelindustrie zur reinen Erforschung der Boiliezusammensetzung eingestellt. Frans heißt der glaube ich. Davon gibt es auch ein paar Aufnahmen bei den Videotagebüchern von Markus Lotz. Ich denke, dass Firmen wie z.B. auch Successful-Baits zu so etwas gar nicht in der Lage sind. Aber dieser Aufwand schlägt sich eben auch in dem Preis nieder. Und da selbstgerollte Boilies, oder auch Boilies wie von Successful-Baits fangen, werde ich die Gulp Carps aufgrund des zu hohen Preises sicherlich nicht fischen.
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Wenn wir in der Situation wie Markus Lotz wären, von dem ich im Übrigen ein großer Fan, würde ich natürlich auch die Boilies fischen, wenn ich sie kostenlos bekommen würde. Denn sicherlich sind das gute Boilies und für IHN am günstigsten. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## minicarp1234 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Ich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit den boilies gemacht an meinem gewässer laufen die perfekt 
am besten tuna spice und pineapple 
ich fütter nie viel aber regelmaßig und habe schon karpfen von über 30 pfd. überlisten können


----------



## Carp&Esox (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

auch schon dieses Jahr?
ich habe bisher dieses Jahr 2 Karpfen mit Irish Cream überlisten können.

Petri


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Firmen wie z.B. auch Successful-Baits zu so etwas gar nicht in der Lage sind. Aber dieser Aufwand schlägt sich eben auch in dem Preis nieder.



Dann hat die Werbung ja schon funktioniert .... |supergri

Mal im ernst glaubst Du diesen ganzen Hokuspokus.... 

Es gibt in der "Branche" keine wirklichen Geheimnisse und wie man einen sehr guten Boilie "baut" der an vielen Gewässern gut läuft wissen zumindest die "Großen" alle.

Das Problem ist, dass gute Zutaten und Konservierer halt Geld kosten und dass trotzdem nicht jeder Boilie an jedem Gewässer gleichgut läuft.

Also stellt sich die Frage, was die Jungs im Labor überhaupt "zu tun" haben. Sicher wird an noch fängigeren Mixen gearbeitet aber vermutlich auch, wie man diese kostengünstiger und gewinnmaximiert herstellen kann.

Deshalb muß die Werbung halt den Rest richten sprich das "Vertrauen in den Köder" beim Angler aufbauen und die bezahlst Du, neben dem Zwischhandel, bei den Boilies mit bei einem mehr beim anderen weniger ...


----------



## böhsercarp (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

Sind meiner meinung nach die besten readymades  bei uns sind die karpfen sehr wählerisch, mit anderen boilie hestellern hatte ich mäßige nein sogar garkeine erfolge. Meine liblings sorten sind : pinapple fever, irish crean, coco banana und tuna and spice


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Mal im ernst glaubst Du diesen ganzen Hokuspokus....
> 
> .....
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass gute Zutaten und Konservierer halt Geld kosten



Was meinst du mit "Hokuspokus"? Ich denke, dass die prozentuale Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Einzelzutaten eines Boilies schon sehr wichtig sind und so ihre Wirksamkeit bei den Karpfen zeigen.  So bringt dir z.B. ein Boilies aus 80% Robin Red überhaupt nichts, weil der einfach viel zu hoch konzentriert ist. Und ich glaube, dass es schon eine Wissenschaft für sich ist, um da ein richtiges Verhältnis herauszubekommen. 
Davon abgesehen, kann und will ich solche Boilies als Student sowieso nicht bezahlen. Also bleibe ich bei ganz einfach bei meinen selbstgerollten Boilies aus Maismehl und Ei, die sich schon immer bewährt haben .

Gruß Marc


----------



## cyberpeter (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Hokuspokus"? Ich denke, dass die prozentuale Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Einzelzutaten eines Boilies schon sehr wichtig sind und so ihre Wirksamkeit bei den Karpfen zeigen.  So bringt dir z.B. ein Boilies aus 80% Robin Red überhaupt nichts, weil der einfach viel zu hoch konzentriert ist. Und ich glaube, dass es schon eine Wissenschaft für sich ist, um da ein richtiges Verhältnis herauszubekommen.



Mit "Hokusposkus" meine ich das "Wissenschaftzentrum" von Gulp wo Wissenschaftler Tag und Nacht nach der optimalen Formel suchen... so oder so änlich wird das ja "vermarktet".

Ein Boilie aus 80 % Robin Red ist nicht "rollbar" und würde Dir  vermutlich schon beim Aufprall auf dem Wasser auseinander brechen - dafür brauche ich keine "Wissenschaftler" ... |rolleyes


----------



## mephy87 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: gulp carp*

|good:

Markus Lotz macht seinen Job sehr gut


----------



## carp13 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den coco&banana boilies und wenn was für welche?


----------



## NorthernCarpangler (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: gulp carp*

wie was für welche ?
meinst du jetzt den Durchmesser? 16,20,24 etc.?
das wird dir hier niemand sagen können...
das musst du für dich selber herausfinden.
Abhängig von Weißfischvorkommen insbesondere Brassen, willst du versuchen gezielt große Karpfen zu fangen? und und und...


----------



## Brot (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hi,
Ich hab die Coco & Banana in 20mm getestet.
Konsistenz würde ich als gut bezeichnen
Geschmack ist gut bzw. nicht schlecht
aber der Geruch ist sehr sehr Flavour lastig, geht schon in die richtung Chemie (mmn)


Zur gleichen zeit hatte ich die Tuna & Spice auch in 20mm in gebrauch
Konsistenz würde ich auch als gut bezeichnen
Geschmack ist gut. Sehr würzig, man schmeckt leicht den Thunfisch, aber die Gewürze sind sehr Dominant.
der Geruch ist "anstrengend". |supergri

Auf die Coca & Banana hatte ich nicht einen Biss, die Tuna sind hingegen sehr gut gelaufen.

(man muss aber sagen, dass an unseren Gewässern fischig und Herzhaft immer besser laufen wie fruchtig


----------



## carp13 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: gulp carp*

DANKE für die antwort werde wahrscheinlich die pineapple fever 16mm und die Squid&liver 20mm testen!


----------



## carp13 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: gulp carp*

Hat jemand schon mal die pop ups von berkley getestet?


----------

